# What size driver in 2014 Touared Doors



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey, Guys. I finally got my HLCD in my Allroad and they sound awesome!! Now it's time to do the wifes car and I would like to ask you guys if you know, or may know where I could find out, how large a driver I could fit in the doors of a '14 VW Touareg? I believe the factory drivers a 6.5" but I would like to go larger if its possible without going too crazy.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

From whati was reading about the 2013 models, with a little work its possible to do an 8". Once again I have no physical proof to back this so take it as intended please.


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah. I haven't pulled the panel but the area where the current driver is looks large and pretty deep. 
Thanks for your response.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

if it has a pretty beefy 6.5" I bet you can get an 8" in there with a little work. some of the smaller 8" designed for midbass duty (obvously not an 8" sub  )


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

No love for 10" midbass???


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

I thinks it's gonna be difficult enough to get an 8". If I could do a 10" without major modifications I would.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

VW uses a 7" midbass. They also LOOK like they have a lot of room but increasingly VW has been moving towards plastic window regulators ewith supports RIGHT behind the speaker, which limits available depth. Something like and Illusion C8 would probably be doable but you can't just cut the opening like a lot of cars because yo'd be cutting the regulator.


----------



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I think I'm gonna pull the panel and give it a look


----------

